# UNITED STATES | Railroad History



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

This thread is suggested as a way of engaging with the history of railroads in the United States. Across the whole of the United States there is a network of Standard-Gauge Lines. Many of these lines opened in the middle of the 19th Century.

This is a celebration of those lines, still open in the main, some of which are closed. The first of these lines is:

*United New Jersey Railroad and Canal Company*

The *United New Jersey Railroad and Canal Company* (*UNJ&CC*) was a railroad company which began as the important *Camden & Amboy Railroad* (*C&A*), whose 1830 lineage began as one of the eight or ten earliest permanent North American[1] railroads, and among the first common carrier transportation companies whose prospectus marketed an enterprise aimed (with a priority or principally) at carrying passengers fast and competing with stagecoaches between New York Harbor and Philadelphia-Trenton. Among the other earliest chartered or incorporated railroads, only the Mohawk and Hudson Railroad and Baltimore and Ohio Railroad were chartered with passenger services in mind.[a] Later, after mergers, the UNJ&CC became a subsidiary part of the Pennsylvania Railroad (PRR) system in New Jersey by the later merger and acquisition of several predecessor companies in 1872; these purchases also included the PRR's main line to New York City (now Amtrak's Northeast Corridor). Prior to 1872, its main lines were the Camden and Amboy Rail Road and Transportation Company (C&A, below), the first railroad in New Jersey and one of the first railroads in the United States.

The Camden and Amboy was the first railroad to be conceived primarily as a passenger railroad and the first to employ steam locomotives to replace animal powered vehicles on rails. C&A first purchased and operated (what is now the oldest surviving operable steam locomotive in the world today) the _John Bull_, imported from Great Britain ca. 1832. Its operations also led to the important development of the iron T-rail type rail tracks that became standard around the world. The United Company also included the Delaware and Raritan Canal, an early foe and then friend of the C&A.

The new conglomerate also included the New Jersey Rail Road and Transportation Company, the first railroad across the New Jersey Palisades.






United New Jersey Railroad and Canal Company - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Grand Central Terminal - New York*

Grand Central Terminal of New York, built in 1903. The building was designed by Charles A. Reed & Allen H. Stem.


















File:Grandcentral terminal ny.jpg - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org





*c. 1909 layout of the upper-level mainline tracks (top) and lower-level suburban tracks (bottom), showing balloon loops*



























Grand Central Terminal - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Shadow on the Wall said:


> *Pennsylvania Station*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*THE NEW YORK TUNNEL EXTENSION OF THE PENNSYLVANIA RAILROAD.
By Charles W. Raymond, M. Am. Soc. C. E.

Fig. 1. (Full page image)
MAP OF THE PENNSYLVANIA R. R. CO'S NEW YORK TUNNEL EXTENSION AND CONNECTIONS.*











*Plate I.—Pennsylvania Tunnel and Terminal Railroad
Map and Profile
Bergen Hill Tunnel, New Jersey to Long Island Shaft, Borough of Queens*










*Plate II.—Pennsylvania Tunnel and Terminal Railroad
Map and Profile
Harrison Yard to Bergen Hill Tunnel
Meadow Division July 30 1909*










*Plate III.—P. T. & T. R. R.
East River Division
Sunnyside Yard*












The Project Gutenberg eBook of The New York Tunnel Extension of the Pennsylvania Railroad, by Charles W. Raymond



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*THE NEW YORK TUNNEL EXTENSION OF THE PENNSYLVANIA RAILROAD.
THE EAST RIVER DIVISION.
By Alfred Noble, Past-President, Am. Soc. C. E.

PLATE XIII.—Plan and Profile. East River Tunnels*










*PLATE XIV.—Map and Profile, Cross-Town Tunnels*










*PLATE XV.—Plan and Profile of Lines A and B, and Sunnyside Yards*












https://www.gutenberg.org/files/18065/18065-h/18065-h.htm



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Up until a 100 years ago New York City was literally divided in two halves by an enormous trench in which the main railway lines ran, from North to South to reach Grand Central Depot.

Then, some 100 years ago, work began in order to move from this situation:



















To something more likeable, like this:












Grand Central Terminal: A Study in Beauty and Meaning



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Pennsylvania Railroad / Horseshoe Curve - postmark 1955*
The "famous" Horseshoe Curve is near Altoona, PA.
Steve Frenkel


__
https://flic.kr/p/aTmUHT










*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*The Pennsylvania Railroad - Clear Track Ahead! 1946 Vintage PRR Footage*






*New York Central Railroad Operations during the 1950's - The Big Train - CharlieDeanArchives*






*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*"The Old Put"*

_*Postcard of Millwood, and the final passenger service timetable on the Putnam Division. Timetable from the collection of Otto Vondrak.*_


















Tuesday Tour of the Putnam Division: Millwood


Postcard of Millwood, and the final passenger service timetable on the Putnam Division. Timetable from the collection of Otto Vondrak. Frank Schlegel photograph of Millwood station Yes, I suppose this is a bit of a joke. I'm not really doing a tour of the Putnam Division, although I have bee



www.iridetheharlemline.com





_*NYC Putnam Div 1244*_















Home | O Gauge Railroading On Line Forum







ogrforum.ogaugerr.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Map and Profile of East River Bridge Division, New York Connecting R.R.*















Hell Gate Bridge (New York Connecting Railroad Bridge) - HistoricBridges.org


Historic Arch Bridge in New York The Bronx, New York and Queens, New York and Manhattan, New York. This iconic bridge had the longest arch span in the world when built, but its approach spans are also very noteworthy.




historicbridges.org





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*East River Bridge Division, New York Connecting R.R.*

The view is amazing when taking train up the curve to Hell Gate Arch Bridge into New York City.


















An airplane view of two East River bridges


The Hell Gate and Triborough Bridges—spanking-new and gleaming in this technical postcard—connect Astoria to Ward’s and Randall’s Islands. The islands are two separate entities here, bu…




ephemeralnewyork.wordpress.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Santa Fe 4-8-4 Steam Locomotive #3751 High Speed Pass in 1080p*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Union Pacific e-9 led Executive Train at Winfield, IL*


__
 https://flic.kr/p/4UF8HN

Union Pacific executive train passes Winfield, Illinois with a train of matching passenger cars. Pulled behind a shiny set 0f E-9s with number 949 on the point.

Published in the 20th Century Railroad Club newsletter


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*TRAIN – PENNSYLVANIA DIESEL ENGINE AND FREIGHT TRAIN – c1960 | CHUCKMAN'S PHOTOS ON WORDPRESS: CHICAGO NOSTALGIA AND MEMORABILIA*


















PHOTO – CHICAGO – TRAIN – PENNSYLVANIA DIESEL ENGINE AND FREIGHT TRAIN – c1960


Visit the post for more.




chuckmanchicagonostalgia.wordpress.com







lunarwhite said:


> Actually, it is two E-7s on a mail train. The boxcar is actually an express car with high speed trucks and steam and air signal lines for use with other baggage and passenger cars. There would be 1 or 2 coaches in the train for passenger use.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Passenger Trains: Rhapsody of the Rails - 1933 - CharlieDeanArchives / History of Rail Transport*






*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*New York Central 20th Century Limited*






*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*America's Railroads Volume II A Great Railroad at Work*






*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Connecticut*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Progress On The Rails Pennsylvania Railroad*






*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Pennsylvania Railroad Film Wheels of Steel [4K]*






*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Pennsylvania RailRoad Piggyback Container Freight - 1950's Trains - CharlieDeanArchives*






*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*"The Steam Locomotive" - 1940's New York Central RailRoad Film*






*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*1942 NEW YORK CENTRAL RAILROAD PROMOTIONAL FILM "NEW YORK CALLING" NEW YORK CITY 55534*






*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*The Freight Yard New York Central Railroad*






*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*New York Central Railroad: The Railroad Signal - Running the Railroad - CharlieDeanArchives*






*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*NEW YORK CENTRAL SYSTEM RAILROAD "WITHIN THE OVAL" 71532*






*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*The Freight Train (1954) New York Central Railroad*






*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Three Giant Steps (New York Central Promotional film from 1957)*






*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*New York Central Railroad The Right Track*






*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Pennsylvania Railroad GG1 leaves Penn Station, New York, 1960s*










Traveling westwards towards New Jersey. The 9th Avenue bridge is over the tracks in the background. In the distance is the top of the Empire State Building. See earlier post on the GG1.









Pennsylvania Railroad GG1 leaves Penn Station, New York, 1960s


Traveling westwards towards New Jersey. The 9th Avenue bridge is over the tracks in the background. In the distance is the top of the Emp...




transpressnz.blogspot.hk





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*THE PENNSY AT BROAD STREET*

























The Pennsy at Broad Street, 500 Pieces, SunsOut | Puzzle Warehouse


500 Pieces. Finished size: 18 x 24. Art by John Winfield.Sunsout puzzles are 100% made in the USAEco-friendly soy-based inksRecycled boardsNot sold in mass-market stores




www.puzzlewarehouse.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Postcard photo of a Pennsylvania Railroad freight train led by an EMD F7 at Horseshoe Curve in Pennsylvania.*















Pennsylvania Railroad - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*1876 map of the New York Central and Hudson River Railroad*, from [Map of the New York Central and Hudson River Railroad and its principal connections.].


















New York Central Railroad - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





The New York Central's Water Level Route across Upstate New York was four-tracked in majority as early as 1876, claiming to be the earliest 4-tracked steel main.









Quadruple-track railway - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Alexander Johnston Cassatt*
President, Pennsylvania Railroad Company 1899–1906
Whose Foresight, Courage and Ability achieved the extension of the Pennsylvania Railroad into New York City









Alexander Cassatt - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Exchange Place station (Pennsylvania Railroad) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and New Jersey*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Pennsylvannia Railroad Pin-Up Metal Sign*


















Pennsylvannia Railroad Pin-Up Metal Sign


This Pennsylvania vintage metal sign measures 12 inches by 18 inches and weighs in at 2 lb(s). We hand make all of our vintage metal signs in the USA using ...




americanheritageusa.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

An 1847 map of Lower Manhattan; the only railroad in Manhattan at that time was the New York and Harlem Railroad









New York and Harlem Railroad - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and New Jersey*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Railroad terminals serving New York City*


















Railroad terminals serving New York City - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and New Jersey*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Union Pacific Steam Shop Update 2015*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

And this one, the Governor Stanford, is in the
California State Railroad Museum in Sacramento






Absolutely chuffed! What happened when 30 grown men gave up 18 years to build a steam train







www.freerepublic.com


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Someone recreated the old Penn Station in Minecraft: PHOTOS*

_And it's pretty unbelievable_










_Credit: WindyWill_






Penn Station Minecraft | Penn Station Rebuilt


Someone recreated the old Penn Station in Minecraft




therealdeal.com






__
https://www.reddit.com/r/nyc/comments/5yozqg



http://imgur.com/a/s4uev







New York Penn Station (1910-1963) Minecraft Map


April 2021 World download temporarily taken offline to address numerous issues in the original world upload. Historical Background Info New York's...




www.planetminecraft.com










*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

M II A II R II K said:


> A 3-Part Plan to Rebuild New York's Old Penn Station
> 
> 
> May 4th, 2015
> ...








A 3-Part Plan to Rebuild New York's Old Penn Station - SkyscraperPage Forum


A 3-Part Plan to Rebuild New York's Old Penn Station Transportation



skyscraperpage.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Could New York's Pennsylvania Station Actually Get Rebuilt the Way It Was?*



> New York City’s Penn Station is....horrible. The only good thing one can say about the demolition of the McKim, Mead & White building that was knocked down is that it appalled so many people that it became the foundation of the preservation movement. But now there is a serious and credible campaign to rebuild it the way it was.
> 
> A few years ago we showed the work of Richard Cameron and James Grimes of Atelier & Co, who first proposed the rebuilding. I wrote about how it might be done in this very different time:
> 
> ...












©. Jeff Stikeman/ National Civic Art Society










_© __Chalk Pastel on Kraft paper by Richard Cameron, Atelier & Co._










_© Jeff Stikeman/ National Civic Art Society_










_© Jeff Stikeman/ National Civic Art Society_









Green Design


Make your space more sustainable with the latest information on industrial design and product design.




www.treehugger.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

An image of Grand Central from the book “The Gateway to a Continent.”









In a ‘Summer of Hell,’ Grand Central May Be a Bit of Heaven (Published 2017)


Amtrak will temporarily restore some intercity service to Grand Central Terminal to relieve pressure on the beleaguered Pennsylvania Station.




www.nytimes.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/403494447834689267/

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Memories of Penn Station*



ALEXANDER D. BLUMENSTIEL said:


> *To the Editor:*
> 
> Re “Penn Station Now and Always,” by Zach Gross (Op-Ed, nytimes.com, July 10): In the 1940s, my father was contracted to decorate New York’s Pennsylvania Station for Christmas. Seventy-two years have passed, but I remember his taking me with him and his crew when I was 4.
> 
> ...











Opinion | Memories of Penn Station (Published 2017)


A reader recalls his father’s contract to decorate the old Penn Station for Christmas.




www.nytimes.com














A layered image of Penn Station showing both past and present. _Credit Zach Gross for The New York Times_

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Pennsylvania Railroad, Daylight Sales



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Exhibition & Press: William H. Rau: Urban, Rural, Rail

Rau’s work captured the Allegheny landscape of the 1890s

SAMA-Altoona exhibits more vintage photographs*










_Quadruple Track – Tanks, Monmouth Junction, New Jersey c. 1891. William H. Rau. The Altoona Public Library Collection_










_Main Line, looking west, Altoona, Pennsylvania. One of four images from the Main Line project accompanying the collection of Rau images in the exhibition at SAMA- Altoona_










_Philadelphia, 50th Street Yard (West), c. 1891. William H. Rau. The Altoona Public Library Collection_










_In Images like "Woodvale Yard, Franklin Boro, Pennsylvania", Rau's work both informs and inspires through understanding the history of place while responding to aesthetically choices like the use of light, composition and technical process. _



http://michaelfroio.com/blog/2017/6/1/exhibition-william-h-rau-urban-rural-rail



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New Jersey*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Train and bus tour highlights region’s railroading heritage*



The Tribune-Democrat said:


> Sept. 15--Calling all train aficionados.
> 
> Johnstown Area Heritage Association will once again hold its Pennsylvania Railroad Heritage Train and Bus Tour on the first three Saturdays in October.
> 
> ...












A freight train passes by the Johnstown Passenger Train Station the starting point for the Johnstown Area Heritage Association’s Pennsylvania Railroad Heritage Tour.
Todd Berkey









Train and bus tour highlights region’s railroading heritage


Johnstown Area Heritage Association will once again hold its Pennsylvania Railroad Heritage Train and Bus Tour on the first three Saturdays in October.




www.tribdem.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__





LIRR And MNRR Random Thoughts Thread







www.nyctransitforums.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

"Departure at Dawn." Artwork by Grif Teller featuring Pennsy 4-4-4-4 "Duplex Drive" (T-1) #5507 departing westbound from Harrisburg, Pennsylvania. This piece was completed in June of 1980, long after the PRR ceased to exist.










"The World's Greatest Highway." Artwork by Grif Teller, featured in PRR's 1935 annual calendar.


















PRR's "Red Arrow" (Train): Timetable, Schedule, Route


The Red Arrow was the PRR's premier service in the New York to Detroit market competing against the B&O and NYC. Declining patronage forced its cancellation in 1960.




www.american-rails.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

_"Serving The Nation." A painting by Dean Cornwell featured in the Pennsylvania Railroad's 1943 annual calendar._










_"Forward." A painting by Dean Cornwell featured in the Pennsylvania Railroad's 1944 annual calendar._










_Baltimore & Ohio's busy yard in Cincinnati, Ohio can be seen here on September 3, 1945. Note the 2-8-2's (Q-3) double-heading reefers in the distance and the tanks on flatcars in the foreground. Author's collection._










_Baltimore & Ohio 4-6-2 #5244 (P-6a) boards passengers at Ann Street Station in Parkersburg, West Virginia along the Ohio River Branch, circa 1940s/early 1950s. Today, the building is gone although the line remains in active use under CSX. John W. Barriger III photo._










_Milwaukee Road 4-8-4 #208 (S-2) is working freight service as the big Northern steams northbound at Techny, Illinois on a December evening in 1946._










_Monon F3A #83-B is at the intersection of Kirkwood Avenue and Morton Street as it approaches southbound to the station in Bloomington, Indiana, circa late 1940's. Today, this scene has changed drastically and the right-of-way is now the Bloomington Rail Trail. John W. Barriger III photo._









Railroads In World War 2 (USA)


Railroads in World War 2 were critical to winning the conflict and were prepared unlike with the World War I crisis. Unfortunately, the historic traffic numbers declined after the war.




www.american-rails.com


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Pennsylvania Railroad system map (1918)*










This is a map of the Pennsylvania Railroad system as of 1918, with trackage rights in purple and future lines dotted. The two disconnected pieces in West Virginia are not an error; they are remaining portions of the Little Kanawha Syndicate properties that were partially controlled by the PRR-owned Pennsylvania Company. Email me if you would like a copy of the GIS data I created (modified from Bureau of Transportation Statistics North American Transportation Atlas Data) or if you see any errors.






Pennsylvania Railroad - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*









New York Central Railroad system map (1918)








*

This is a map of the New York Central Railroad system as of 1918, with trackage rights in purple. The two disconnected pieces in West Virginia are not an error; they are remaining portions of the Little Kanawha Syndicate properties that were partially controlled by the NYC-owned P&LE. Email me if you would like a copy of the GIS data I created (modified from Bureau of Transportation Statistics North American Transportation Atlas Data) or if you see any errors.









New York Central Railroad - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*The birth, life, and death of old Penn Station*

_The story of one of NYC’s greatest architectural losses_



> When Pennsylvania Station first opened in 1910, it was a far cry from the confusing maze of underground tunnels that it is today. The building, which covered eight acres in midtown Manhattan, was an impressive Classical gateway to New York City. The waiting room, inspired by the Roman Baths of Caracalla, had a coffered ceiling that soared 148 feet high. One descended onto sun-bathed train platforms beneath a canopy of iron and glass.
> 
> But just 54 years later, that Penn Station was demolished, replaced by the current transit hub that is undergoing a major overhaul due to its ineffective—if not downright unpleasant—design.
> 
> ...











The birth, life, and death of old Penn Station


For 54 years, railroad passengers would enter New York City in a triumphant and stately Pennsylvania Station. In the ’60s, it was razed. Here’s why.




ny.curbed.com














The main waiting room of old Penn Station. George P. Hall and Son. Interior of Pennsylvania Station. 1911. Museum of the City of New York. X2010.11.5113










Wurts Bros. Construction of Pennsylvania Station. 1908. Museum of the City of New York. X2010.7.2.24531.










McKim, Mead, & White. Penn Station. Building near completion. ca. 1904. Museum of the City of New York. 90.44.1.258.










Interior of Pennsylvania Station under construction. August 19, 1909. Museum of the City of New York. X2010.11.5112.










McKim, Mead, & White. Restaurant in Pennsylvania Station. ca. 1910. Museum of the City of New York. 90.44.1.1101.










Geo. P. Hall & Son. Interior of Pennsylvania Station. ca. 1911. Museum of the City of New York. X2010.11.5108.










Berenice Abbott (1898-1991). Pennsylvania Station. July 14,1936. Museum of the City of New York. 89.2.1.131.










Geo. P. Hall & Son. Interior of Pennsylvania Station. 1911. Museum of the City of New York. X2010.11.5115.










People waiting to board the train to New York World’s Fair in 1938. Wurts Bros. People waiting to board train to New York World’s Fair. ca. 1939. Museum of the City of New York. X2010.7.1.14212.










Berenice Abbott (1898-1991). Pennsylvania Station. July 14,1936. Museum of the City of New York. 43.131.1.216.










Aaron Rose. Untitled [The demolition of Pennsylvania Station, 1964-1965]. 1964-1965. Museum of the City of New York. 2001.30.78










Aaron Rose. Untitled [The demolition of Pennsylvania Station, 1964-1965]. 1964-1965. Museum of the City of New York. 2001.30.83










Aaron Rose. Untitled [The demolition of Pennsylvania Station, 1964-1965]. 1964-1965. Museum of the City of New York. 2001.30.52.










Aaron Rose. Untitled [The demolition of Pennsylvania Station, 1964-1965]. 1964-1965. Museum of the City of New York. 2001.30.67.










Aaron Rose. Untitled [The demolition of Pennsylvania Station, 1964-1965]. 1964-1965. Museum of the City of New York. 2001.30.112.










Aaron Rose. Untitled [The demolition of Pennsylvania Station, 1964-1965]. 1964-1965. Museum of the City of New York. 2001.30.43.










Aaron Rose. Untitled [The demolition of Pennsylvania Station, 1964-1965]. 1964-1965. Museum of the City of New York. 2001.30.55.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Old Penn Station advocates drum up support through new ad campaign*

_A new ad campaign is looking to target riders getting into Penn Station_










Courtesy Jeff Stikeman Architectural Art



> Penn Station’s $1.6B revamp is moving forward, but that hasn’t stopped architects and city planners from presenting different visions of a new Penn Station. Vishaan Chakrabarti’s Practice for Architecture and Urbanism (PAU) proposed a plan that would move Madison Square Garden, but incorporate the shell of that building into the new station; and a group of architects and preservationists have been pushing to recreate the original Penn Station designed by McKim, Mead and White.
> 
> On Monday, this group, known as Rebuild Penn Station, launched an ad campaign to drum up support for their vision. Several New Jersey Transit trains arriving at Penn Station now feature illustrations by Jeff Stikeman that show off recreations of the old Penn Station. Amtrak and LIRR riders will also be given leaflets of these ads, and the question the group is trying to pose to them through this campaign is, “wouldn’t you rather arrive here?”
> 
> ...












































Preservationists ask for public support in campaign to revive old Penn Station


A new ad campaign is looking to target riders getting into Penn Station.




ny.curbed.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/nytransitmuseum/posts/1712754075541385



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/nytransitmuseum/posts/10157903992468843



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/nytransitmuseum/posts/10157908613798843



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/nytransitmuseum/posts/10157923613313843



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/nytransitmuseum/posts/10157928301938843



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/nytransitmuseum/posts/10157928381033843



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)




----------

